# Help! QUADS!



## eightowlsfarm (Jan 6, 2013)

Holy cow my nubian just kidded quads... then, she gave them all the boot. So 4 bottle babies... deep breaths, deep breaths. 

2 are of normal size and we were able to get them up and to nurse on mom a little bit before she abandoned them. 2 are tiny and mom wouldn't accept them at all. we got a little colostrum in them on our fingers but not much. They couldn't stand, and i gave them some selenium/ vit e gel - now they can stand but are still weak. None of the 4 want to take the bottle. Any tips on getting them to accept the bottle? How long should I wait before trying to tube them? Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Try to get mom secured ASAP. Get her on a milk stand or something, even have someone hold her. Get those babies to nurse, mom's colostrum is like no other.  I've never heard of a Nubian kidding QUADS! That's crazy!


----------



## eightowlsfarm (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah I milked it out of her and mixed it with some raw from one of our other does, that is what I am using now. About to try tubing them with that mix they won't suck at all.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Milk that colostrum & feed to kids. Dribble a little at a time with a syringe (minus needle) down the back side of their mouth.
They will fight you but you are the shepard so you do what you have to do.
Dont worry right now about actual bottle feeding. The kids need colostrum.

Didnt see other posts till just now. They WILL perk up with colostrum. Good you know how to tube.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes those babies definately need that colostrum. Wether you force mama to feed them or you milk mama and syringe it into their mouths. Especially those weaker ones. The sooner the better. You can work on the bottle feeding part later. Congrats on quads!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol Nancy , we must have been reading each other's minds!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Please dont mix it with milk yet.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Nancy i am assuming the doe doesnt have much colostrum and thats why she is mixing.with milk. Ive done.this before and kids were fine. Ice even had ti do it sometimes because te colostrum was too thick to flow through the teat. 

For whoever said they didnt think nubians had quads ... Two of.my nubes had quads last year


----------



## eightowlsfarm (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah couldn't get but a little bit out of mom last night so I mixed it. All are doing well and are full - been a long night though!! 2 are on the bottle great, 2 are still on the tube but all seem okay. hoping to get a lot more out of mom this morning. i have the colostrum powder but really don't want to use it if I can help it. Will get out there and milk mom again in an hour or so. Thanks everyone. I am attaching a picture of the little nutters


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Very warm and cozy looking babies 
Glad they are doing OK so far.
White nubians, wow, i didn't know they existed


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They are adorable! Glad all is going well. Good luck with your little ones.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! I hope and pray they continue to do well, cuteness overload!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow u got ur work cut out for u with 4 kids . Hope goes well keep us informed.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Very warm and cozy looking babies
> Glad they are doing OK so far.
> White nubians, wow, i didn't know they existed


Although you can get purebred white nubians they are pretty rare. Just going by the couple of twisted ears, the short ears and the colour I'm guessing they are crossed with saanens ... they look exactly like my snubian kids from last year, except half of mine got colour as a bonus.

am I right, eightowlsfarm? 

they are awfully cute and I'm glad they are doing well for you.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

keren said:


> Nancy i am assuming the doe doesnt have much colostrum and thats why she is mixing.with milk. Ive done.this before and kids were fine. Ice even had ti do it sometimes because te colostrum was too thick to flow through the teat.
> 
> For whoever said they didnt think nubians had quads ... Two of.my nubes had quads last year


Sorry, I guess I should say I don't hear of that happening very often... Or, purebred Nubians, that is.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Well they are really cute and I'm finding myself more and more into diary breeds.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful babies...congrats : )

Lots of deep messages will get more from mom : )


----------



## eightowlsfarm (Jan 6, 2013)

They are crossed with saneens!  They all seem to be doing great, although 3 of them are pretty drooly, any thoughts on what this is about? They look like gurgley babies with bubbles of drool. We have had lots of kids in the past and haven't seen this before. Although, this is the first time I had to use the selenium paste and the 3 kids I gave it to are the ones with the drool issue. What do you guys think? 

Also,here is another pic of my dog who has now decided that he is their mommy for sure!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..too cute...My boxer/hound cross is like that...its sweet

on the drool..is it clear and slimy? listen careful to them breath...are they raspy? could be a it of congestion..a human liquid de-congestion should help if so...: )


----------



## eightowlsfarm (Jan 6, 2013)

it's clear and very slimy, hard to get off, etc. It also looks a bit brown around the chin, but clear when it comes out. It seems pretty never ending....? Their breathing sounded raspy when they were first born but not so much now. Does it have anything to do with the selenium paste? I had never had to use that before and did on the three that are drool covered. The one that didn't get it doesn't have drool going everywhere.


----------

